# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  mt-DNA K1 (K-P60 , K-P304, K-P308)

## Marie_2307

Hi everybody,

I received my DNA test, and is difficult (for me  :Confused: ) to understand some results.
Do you know what is the signification of K-P60 , K-P304, K-P308 ?

Thanks a lot for your kind responses

Marie

----------


## gandalf

I can't help you on those details Marie , but my mother was K1 , good stuff !

----------

